# Moving recently expired domain name to a different hosting provider?



## Dent1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a domain name registered at 123-Reg but I have been unhappy with the customer service as of late. My domain name expired on the 26th of August so this is my opportunity to change hosting providers, however when I search my "old" domain name on other provider's websites i.e Go Daddy or Host Gater it says its taken and registered under 123-Reg still.

Do I have to pay a transfer fee to move a recently expired domain name from one hosting provider to another?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 29, 2010)

You can move a domain whenever you want, expired or not. The new company may charge you a transfer fee, depends on their policies.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Kreij said:


> You can move a domain whenever you want, expired or not. The new company may charge you a transfer fee, depends on their policies.



Thanks,

In the end I renewed my contract with 123-Reg because I had to wait 2months for them to release the domain name for purchase with a different provider and I didnt want to pay the transfer fee because its more than my domain name's cost


----------



## wiak (Sep 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> You can move a domain whenever you want, expired or not. The new company may charge you a transfer fee, depends on their policies.


transfer cost money, but it also add another year to the domain 

btw i HIGHLY recommend transfering the domain to http://name.com
name.com have the best interface, they also have good and fast support

1. register as a user at http://name.com
2. order a transfer at https://www.name.com/domain-transfer
3. accept transfer at 123-reg
4. done and you have your domain at http://name.com
5. add a hosting package or use google sites 

name is on twitter
https://twitter.com/namedotcom
and on facebook to
http://www.facebook.com/namedotcom


----------

